# How long to leave unhatched eggs in incubator?



## Jellybelly

Our hatch date was Friday, out of 39 eggs all but 10 hatched so far. How long do you usually leave them in the incubator to see if they hatch? This is our 2nd hatch with an incubator and still learning.


----------



## Sfgwife

Jellybelly said:


> Our hatch date was Friday, out of 39 eggs all but 10 hatched so far. How long do you usually leave them in the incubator to see if they hatch? This is our 2nd hatch with an incubator and still learning.


Candle the eggs and see if you still have wigglers in them.


----------



## Jellybelly

I did candle them but cant really see much to be honest.


----------



## Sfgwife

Jellybelly said:


> I did candle them but cant really see much to be honest.


Leave them a few more days. They may be late quitters or just not ready yet. You can try tapping the eggs to see if they talk back. Did you see any beaks in the air cells?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I wait till 25 days before I take unhatched eggs out. I have read that after 25 days they will not hatch.


----------



## fivemoremiles

you are done.74%hatch rate is a good hatch. congratulations on
your new chicks.


----------



## Jellybelly

I tossed the eggs cleaned the incubator out. Time to try turkeys now


----------



## fivemoremiles

The best hatch % I have had was 96% from Chucker eggs. What breed of Turkey


----------



## Jellybelly

Bourbon Red, I'm really excited too...lol


----------



## Chris488

Jellybelly said:


> I tossed the eggs cleaned the incubator out.


Good call. As someone else mentioned, I tap the egg to listen for peeping but if I don't hear anything or the sounds of egg being chipped at, I ditch them.


----------



## Angel A

It’s an old thread but I thought I’d chime in. I have found that I do best if I set my bator up, add the eggs and leave it alone. I add water, but I typically have most all fertile eggs so I don’t even candle. I typically hatch 80% or better. 
Once the majority hatch, I will candle and listen to the rest. Typically I will go to 25 days too. I made the mistake once and opened one and it was dead and I bawled my eyes out and never did that again.


----------

